# question about feral behavior



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Why do ferals meow loudly when walking into a yard looking for food?

Im cat / house sitting for a friend. She has a large 6 foot stucco wall surrounding her backyard and pool and stream. Her cats are indoor /house outdoor cats. I leave food out because ferals cruise thru here looking for food. She doesnt like me doing that but tough. I do it anyway.

Cats were with me in the house. I hear this loud, croaky sounding meow yowl several times. All the cats went on high alert. I rushed over to slide the door shut so they wouldnt go after the cat.

It could of snuck in and snuck some food from the bowl and left without announcing its arrival. All her 4 cats are spayed and neutered so I doubt its a mating call? Im curious what yalls opinion is on this.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Not that I know for sure but the cat is probably in heat, announcing to the world here I am.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i have always taken it that they just want to be sure that daddy realizes that they are there and are showing that they are glad to see me.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its an orange kitty so I was assuming its a male but there are a few female orange cats. Maybe she is in heat. Next time im here im going to trap her. Hopefully shell still be around, and survived the coyotes. The animal coyotes!!! We have lots of the human coyotes here to. Those Id shoot if they were in the backyard!


----------

